# Wie komme ich zu meinem Wunsch-Design?



## kuhlmaehn (3. September 2010)

Hallo,
ich hab schon länger eine Idee für eine Website und benötige dafür ein Design. Ich hab auch gewisse Ideen im Kopf, aber leider kann ich diese überhaupt nicht so umsetzen wie ich mir das vorstelle.
Jetzt würde ich das gerne von jemandem machen lassen, allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage, wie man das am besten angeht. Wie kann ich vorher einigermaßen sicher gehen, dass mir das fertige Design auch gefallen wird? Da es ein eher grafisches/fotorealistisches/grungiges Design werden soll würde ich auch gerne vorher einige Arbeiten sehen.
Ich würde ja eigentlich alles dummymäßig vorprogrammieren, allerdings wird dann dem Designer denke ich auch Freiraum genommen!? 
Also, das soll absolut kein Jobangebot werden und bitte jetzt hier auch keine Angebote posten aber wie würde ihr in einem solchen Fall rangehen? Achso, ich bin auch durchaus bereit für das Design zu bezahlen aber lieber maximal im unteren 3-Stelligen bereich 
Danke!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. September 2010)

Je besser du deine "gewissen Ideen" skizzieren kannst und je besser du ein Seitenraster (was soll wo, wie breit, wie hoch, wie lang sein) bereitstellen kannst, desto einfacher kann dir geholfen werden. Hast du zusätzlich noch Links zu Webseiten, die in der gewünschten Richtung gestaltet sind und du auch noch ein wenig beschreiben kannst, was dir an welcher der Seiten gefällt und was eher nicht, dann kann man sich viel einfacher ein "Bild" machen von dem was dir vorschwebt.

Wenn du das alles nicht tun kannst, dann wird es schwer, mühsam und möglicherweise für beide Seiten schnell unbefriedigend.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## kuhlmaehn (4. September 2010)

Und wie finde ich am besten jemand dem ich zutraue meine Vorgaben umsetzen zu können? Macht es vielleicht Sinn sich auf so Seiten wie deviantart umzugucken?


----------

